# I'm a Celeb Get me outta here!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone seen the line up?  Starts Sun


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

I can't wait for it to start.  Line up was in the paper yesterday - I think.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

http://celebrity.itv.com/TheCelebrities/

Sure they had more than 10 'celebs' in last yr 

/links


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

probably bring more in later like they keep doing


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I cant wait for this to start   off to have a look at the line up


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Did anyone watch it  I cried with laughing at Joe doing the terror tank! Ant n Dec are on form as usual too


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep Kilroy proving very irritating already! Think when Carly said i'll do it (the first challenge when they were still still in the hotel) she was hoping beyond hope that someone else said No i'll do it! Dont think she had any intention but did well in the box with the critters last night. Mr Trekkie man, he's a goer isnt he! If he can jump out of a plane think he'll do anything! Loving the programme already, even if the line up didnt sound great at first!


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

All I can say is thankfully there is something decent on telly for the next 4 weeks now   

Kilroy needs a


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh man i cant watch it - how gross is this i scream trial


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm liking Danni. I didn't really expect to


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Well this is the only thing that brightens my day (apart from D of course).

I like George and Joe and it was sooooooo funny when George was rubbing the cream into Joe's a£$e then stroked it and said 'very nice'.

Cant stand Kilroy or the one with the big fake boobs (a wannabe Jordan)

So far George or Joe to win.


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm loving George and Joe.

Kilroy needs a  

Esther needs  

Why do they have to put football on tonight so I miss my nightly fix


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

The itv2 shows on shortly, still missing the proper show though


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

As much as Kilroy has been irritating, he did so well in the trial last night and for mallet to laugh at him all the way through?!! I think i would have purposely only got the 11 stars to let timmy starve!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Agree with you Ceri.
Kilroy did annoy me at first too when he was being a bit picky on some of the girls but after the 2 last trials he's done he's now growing on me. I noticed the Mallet guy laughing like crazy during the trial.    Have a feeling he will try to be the joker of the group, trying to look like fun with his dyed hair and different coloured glasses. I haven't got a clue who he is (I'm not from the Uk) but I haven't found him funny at all. He remind me a bit of Joe Pascal who was on a few years back, they have a similar laugh too and Joe always annoyed me back then so not sure how I will take to Mallet yet. (although he was nice to offer to sleep in the cave I must admit)

David from Dollar was really peed off was he after the group let them stay in the cages over night.
Don't like him much, first impression wise.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I did feel sorry for David last night, and it did feel as if they were all bullying him into sleeping in the cave.  Nicola is getting on my wick   

In the bnews today they may have to cancel the show as the weather is so bad


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Can't stand David or Timmy. That horrible fake laugh is doing my nut! Also very rude when he started laughing in Brians face for no reason.

And David saying "take George to the bridge because of Star Trek"   

Didn't like them on day 1 but thought I would give them a chance but have to say both Timmy and David are just horrible.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

when do we start voting people out?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm not sure when, but I will be voting to get out Timmy & David! I thought that Timmy was really rude when he was laughing when Robert was doing the challenge. I was also really   when David was going off on one because the others wouldn't give up their food or luxury items for him and Timmy to be released! Who does he think he is? I don't think for one second that he would have given anything up if the roles were reversed


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Not sure when either but maybe tomorrow? It's only on for another 2 weeks and there's 12 people so you would think it'll be pretty soon. 

Timmy's bush tucker trial was so easy but he made it out to be like he was in a coffin but it was actually in a see through plastic tank with no lid and broad daylight. He faked laughed himself through the blooming thing as well! You can tell it's not a genuine laugh,so annoying!!   
Can't stand him!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Think its wednesday people start getting booted out


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Please could someone tell me what happened in the last half of tonights show. I was watching it on my SKY + and it crashed and for some reason I can seem to view it again.

It crashed in the middle of Nicholas trial so don't know how many stars she got and also would like to know if the row between Joe and David vs Simon and Nichola continued when she got back to camp.
Was there any more arguments between any other Celebs?

Many thanks.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hi ophelia...nicola was rubbish, she only got 3 stars!   not that i could do better but i cant stand her..she is such a jordan wannabe!
i slightly lost track of the rows but know that danni got a cob on cos other people cooked and she went to bed early in a mood    
it makes me laugh seeing david van day on im a celeb........know what he does these days? he runs a burger van in brighton! he must really want his career re-vitalized! 
pobby x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I was really suprised about that too


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

she keeps saying how great and lovely her boobs are doesnt she?    i dont think many men would like them freezing cold plastic things....yeuch! x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

As much as I can't stand David I think both him and Nicola should stay in for entertainment value. Can't stand Timmy either, very annoying but again, keep him in for now and get rid of the bland ones that don't do much like Esther and Brian for example. I do like them but if we are left with the nice ones it will get boring to watch unfortunately. Martina, Simon and George I like too but we need to see some more action.

The only people you really see in there are Nicola, David, Joe and Timmy at the moment.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

girls..........I just have to get this off my chest.
I am develping unhealthy thoughts for DEC! I think its the real thing girls...I even dreamt i was kissing him last night...hes so bloody lovely and im sure hes single!
I am going to have to get rid of DP and get over to Oz!
hasnt he got the sweetest face and expressions?!!
oh dear, im going all uneccesary!!  

love Pobby xxxxxxxxxxx (loony tunes)


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Pobby

Still cant stand Nicola   just something about her

Havent really got into it this time, i think they are all a bit bullyish (is that a word?   )


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Gosh, How smug is David?!!  He should be in the bottom two today to wipe that smirk off his face. 

I don't mind Nicola anymore, didn't like her much at the start but liking the fact she's rubbing Dave up the wrong way.  Think she's alright now.


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Joe to win, Nicola OUT OUT OUT OUT


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Why are they argueing over a bed?

I really musnt come on here while im trying to watch tv as i miss things


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Im FUMING...............bl    dy DP (person who tosses) has turned the telly over half way through to watch bloody match of the day  
really feel the need to kill him.
I am definately going to have an affair with Dec now.
  x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

person who tosses indeed! 
o.k he is an AR   e     hole  !


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to see the back of Esther tonight. She was starting to annoy me. I think Joe is a bit too much lately too. I know he's the favourite to win but I can't see the appeal and he's too friendly with David for my liking. How can he not see that David is a smug, ego centric so and so like everyone else?! 

Well done to Nicola, Simon and Martina for standing up to him. 

Haven't seen much of George lately. He's so sweet.

Glad that Timmy's gone too.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

sorry for my rant last night..........   i have calmed down now!!
I just have to say...how out of order was timmy lat night? Im not keen on Brian but he pinched him REALLY hard during the trial...! Thats assault!  think it showed a really nasty side to him........(says she threatening to kill DP last night!)


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

All I can say is

When are they going to vote David OFF  

Sharon xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thankyou for making me feel better Diva and validating my love for dec!! tee hee........I didn twatch tonight as went out after work and just got in..so who is out tonight?!! 
DP still loves me despite my rant so all well in the pobby household!  
I agree..think george or Joe will win and i like them both...as long as flippin nicola doesnt win...yuk!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the update honey!!  
i cant get repeats......
nighty night xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

My fave quote of the day:

 "someone did poop on the seat?"


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Who on earth is voting for David?!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thank christ that rancid david has gone he turns my stomach !!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Lou F ❁ said:


> thank christ that rancid david has gone he turns my stomach !!



Well said Lou! Justice has finally been done, why did it take so piggin long though!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

how sad tho his own daughters didnt even bother to really kiss him they ran on and then turned for the camera !!!!! how disalusioned are they poor girls


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

im sooooooo pleased thar awful man has gone ........he made my skin crawl    .......

Either Joe or Martina to win ....like um both ...

Hope XXX


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

can't believe it has taken so long but finally he has gone...yay!!

Joe to win!

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

joe won chuffed to bits but i wouldnt have minded Martina or George winning either but good old british guy winning


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

yay!    am really chuffed Joe won..he was very deserving...a very nice bloke indeed.. will miss it, think it has been a great series! 
How will I get my Dec fix now?!!    
xx


----------

